
Anonymous declare war on ISIS - shekhar101
http://fortune.com/2015/11/16/anonymous-cyber-war-isis/
======
CIPHERSTONE
The only question I have is this: Why do we have to rely on Anonymous to do
this? Don't get me wrong, kudos to them for having had enough and taking a
stand.

But my question is this: Why aren't all of the countries in the G20 actively
doing this ALL the time already?

~~~
krapp
Plausible deniability? Anonymous can be used as a cover for clearly illegal
activities which, if overtly connected to a particular government, might do
more political harm than good.

~~~
CIPHERSTONE
Could cyber warfare actions against a terrorist organization be considered
illegal when we are actively trying to bomb/kill them? Honestly curious.

~~~
krapp
I suppose it depends on the consequences of those actions. If Anonymous
releases the names of ISIS members and this results in vigilante retaliation
against them or their families, then that would probably be questionable at
best. Even war has rules and limits, at least in theory, but Anonymous really
doesn't have to be concerned with anything but notoriety.

